# MH721 cutter problems



## creepyclassics (Nov 6, 2010)

I just bought a cutter , and am having problems with it!!
it only cuts halfway 
every time I tried to print a design I only cut halfway its moving like its cutting but only half the design is there just did a test cut and even the test cut is only halfway there !!!

I'm having a lot of problems with this machine 

I'm cutting wall vinyl its on a usb connection I'm using signblazer (yuck) the speed is 24 and the force is 100

I didn't get any directions with it I've been wallowing thru youtube videos and internet forums

any direction to go with it would be helpful


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

Contact US Cutter and check out their forums I bet you will find a solution.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you have the pinch rollers far enough apart so that you can cut your design?


----------



## FineLife (Nov 23, 2010)

I know this cutter very well it was one of the 1st cutters I owned. When I first got it I had a similar problem.Here are some tips that solved my problem:

1. Make sure the Cutter is grounded best thing to do is ground it to a metal screw on your stand if you have one.
2. For some reason the USB port on the cutter wasn't that great. Use the serial port instead. I had to get a Serial to USB converter.
3. Make sure the blade is securely attached to the holder. 
4. Also try bumping up the down force a bit.

After implementing points 1 and 2 the cutter worked flawless I still use it to this day.


----------



## creepyclassics (Nov 6, 2010)

well went round and round turned out when was a lil off track spent a week wasting vinyl with signblazer and pulling my hair out , finally tried "Make the Cut" someone recomended and walla !!
finally have a usable decal on the very first cut...lol


----------



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi, my mh721 cutter has the reset light constantly on , it doesnt go off, my cutter is not cutting deep enough since this red light has gone on . Can someone tell me how to correct this problem, due to this wasted alot of my hartco and the circles are cutting half way through since light has gone one. Plse help


----------

